# Daniel



## Du_sud

Hello everyone!

I would like to know how "Daniel" would be written in other alphabets.
I already have it in:

Hebrew: דָנִיֵּאל

Chinese: 丹尼尔

Arabic: دانيال

Cyrillic: Даниел

Greek: Δανιήλ

Japanese: ダニエル

I wonder what "Daniel" will look like in other alphabets that I still don't have, like Thai, Georgian, Armenian, Devanagari, etc.

I thank you all!



PS: I would like the new contributors to indicate if it should be read right to left (r-l) or left to right (l-r).


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Your Daniel in Arabic is backwards. It should be: دانيال.


----------



## Du_sud

دانيال
Yeah, true! It got backwards in the copy-glue process. I have it in the right way here. Thanks!

It seems users of other alphabets do not come to the forums that often.
Where are the Indians, Koreans, Georgians, Armenians, Cambodians??


----------



## Du_sud

Can anyone tell me if Daniel is transliterated correctly into Armenian and Georgian below, please?

Armenian = դանիել 

Georgian = დანიელ 

I would still like to know what Daniel would look like in Devanagari, Cambodian, Thai, etc, please!

Thank you all


----------



## Hakro

This is a bit off-topic, as we don't have different alphabets, but the Finnish version of Daniel is _Taneli._


----------



## sokol

Du_sud said:


> Cyrillic: Даниел


Well yes, it would be like that transliterated.

But the Russian equivalent would be Даниил.
And if you transliterate back (from Даниел) you'd get Daniyel.



Du_sud said:


> Armenian = դանիել


Դանիել (with capital letter, else identical as you've written it) would be the correct transliteration to Armenian, or instead of /ե/ you could use the long, open /է/; I don't know however what the name Daniel would be written *in *Armenian, I'd guess somewhat different.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> And if you transliterate back (from Даниел) you'd get Daniyel.


Which, incidentally, would be correct. The dagesh, the little dot attached to the letter jod in דָנִיֵּאל indicates consonantic pronunciation.


----------



## zviduka

Georgian version is correct!!


----------



## Au101

Confirmation needed:

In Tamil:   தானியேல்
In Devanagari:   दानिय्येल
In Punjabi:  ਦਾਨੀਏਲ


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Hakro said:


> This is a bit off-topic, as we don't have different alphabets, but the Finnish version of Daniel is _Taneli._


A bit in the same vain: in Dutch it is Dani*ë*l.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## barebalaji

Au101 said:


> Confirmation needed:
> 
> In Tamil:    *தானியல்*



Tamil confirmed!!!


----------



## Auld Lang Syne

Thai 

แดเนียล


----------



## origumi

Du_sud said:


> Hebrew: דָנִיֵּאל


 
One small dot is missing in your Hebrew Daniel. Should be:

דָּנִיֵּאל


Aramaic:

Same spelling and pronounciation as Hebrew.


----------



## mrbob

Korean:
다 니


----------



## BP.

Urdu: ڈینیل. I couldn't manage to put a hamza(ٴ) atop the second i, otherwise its an accurate transliteration.


----------



## jameshavelock

What a great resource - here is where we are so far:

*Daniel *\d(a)-niel\ as a boy's name is pronounced DAN-yel. It is  of Hebrew origin, and the meaning of Daniel is "God is my judge". Daniel  has 20 variant forms: Dan, Danal, Dane, Daneal, Danek, Danell, Dani,  Danial, Daniele, Danil, Danilo, Danko, Dannel, Dannie, Danny, Dantrell,  Danya, Danyal, Danyel and Deiniol.


Hebrew: דָּנִיֵּאל

Chinese: 丹尼尔 

Arabic: دانيال.

Cyrillic: Даниел

Greek: Δανιήλ

Japanese: ダニエル

Armenian =Դանիել

Georgian = დანიელ

Russian = Даниил

In Tamil: தானியேல்

In Devanagari: दानिय्येल

In Punjabi: ਦਾਨੀਏਲ

In Thai: แดเนียล 

In Korean:다 니 

In Urdu (note issue in post #15): ڈینیل


----------



## berndf

jameshavelock said:


> as a boy's name is pronounced DAN-yel.


Not necessarily. Pronunciation obviously depends on the language.


----------



## Tjahzi

For the record, Korean "대니" is transcribed to "Da-ni". "Da-ni-el" would be "대니얼".


----------



## Rallino

Tjahzi said:


> For the record, Korean "대니" is transcribed to "Da-ni". "Da-ni-el" would be "대니얼".


 
대니얼 is_ da-ni-ol,_ no?


----------



## Demonic_Duck

I guess "Δανιήλ" is an equivalent Greek name, but the correct transcription into Greek would be "Ντάνιελ".

Also, for Russian Cyrillic, "Дэниел" would be better phonetically than either "Даниел" or "Даниил".

I also attached an image of my best attempt at transcription to Burmese script, but this is just as much for my own benefit as yours as I'm still learning it so it may not be perfect!


----------



## Tjahzi

Rallino said:


> 대니얼 is_ da-ni-ol,_ no?


Well, technically, yes. But considering it's a schwa in English, I would say that ㅓis definitely the closest Korean equivalent. That said, then it, again, becomes a matter of whether we are transcribing or transliterating.


----------



## jameshavelock

My friend Dan replied when I sent him the list:

The Japanese there is written by the phonetic alphabet called katagana,  which is used for foreign words/names.  So, it's very appropriate for  your boy.

Kanji characters, on the other hand represent meanings,  and as the main alphabet used in Japanese, most Japanese people have  names in kanji.  The problem with Japanese kanji characters is they  aren't phonetic, can be read/pronounced in multiple ways and also there  are many kanji characters that can be pronounced the same way.  So, the  pronunciation of unique names written in kanji are not clear unless it's  indicated in other ways, or someone simply tells you.

My name (Dan) was  meant to be bilingual so I have a particular kanji character, as seen here:  彈

It's the older version of 弾  and thus is not available in computer fonts.  I end up using either  one.  My passport has the new one, presumably because the older one  isn't available.  It means to bounce, to play (as in a musical  instrument), bullet (sort of a derivative of bouncing), and can be read  as hazumu/hazumi or dan, among others.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

In Urdu, it is basically the same as in Arabic... This is a commonly first name for the present generation at least...

So I wouldn't spell it with an English pronunciation as suggested above ڈینیل danyel, which is simply a transliteration of the English, but I would rather go for the normal and traditional one, which I repeat is the same as Arabic.

As for Hindi, I would suggest the same as in Urdu rather than imitating English, that would look like this:

दान्याल


----------



## BP.

^Oh I thought the question was how to transliterate the English word. I can be quite thick sometimes!

Of course the name Daniel, as in that of the Prophet, finds its Urdu equivalent in _daaniaal_-دانیال.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Demonic_Duck said:


> I guess "Δανιήλ" is an equivalent Greek name, but the correct transcription into Greek would be "Ντάνιελ".


" Δανιήλ " is written in old Greek ,  "Ντάνιελ" in modern Greek .


> I also attached an image of my best attempt at transcription to Burmese script, but this is just as much for my own benefit as yours as I'm still learning it so it may not be perfect!


The word  [FONT=Wwin_Burmese1]*'gajEmf*[/FONT] will be pronounced _daniaw ._ It's impossible to write the final -l  in Burmese ;  so I'd suggest   [FONT=Wwin_Burmese1]*'geD*[/FONT]( _Dani_ ).

[Edit:]
Sorry for these scrawls !     I hope the following script can be read :

  ဒါနြော်  _Daniaw_     ဒါနီ is pronounced _ Dani_ .

So I think   the second word is better.


----------



## Selyd

In Ukrainian:
Данило /Danylo/, Данько /Dan'ko/ - boy


----------

